# ATTN Jack Kilborn: Any chance of "Serial" coming to Kindle? (UPDATE: IT'S HERE!)



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Sony is getting this for free, and it sounds *AWESOME!!!*_

From: http://finding-free-ebooks.blogspot.com/




[size=10pt]Serial by Jack Kilborn and Blake Crouch

Remember the twin golden rules of hitchhiking?

# 1: Don't go hitchhiking, because the driver who picks you up could be certifiably crazy.

# 2: Don't pick up hitchhikers, because the traveler you pick up could be raving nutcase.

So what if, on some dark, isolated road, Crazy #1 offered a ride to Nutcase #2?

When two of the most twisted minds in the world of horror fiction face off, the result is SERIAL, a terrifying tale of hitchhiking gone terribly wrong. Like a deeply twisted version of an "After School Special," SERIAL is the single most persuasive public service announcement on the hazards of free car rides.

Beyond a thrilling piece of horrifying suspense, SERIAL is also a groundbreaking experiment in literary collaboration. Kilborn wrote the first part. Crouch wrote the second. And they wrote the third together over email in 100-word exchanges, not aware of each other's opening section. All bets were off, and may the best psycho win.

Click to expand...

I WANT THAT!!!

*UPDATE 5/21/09:* Thank you, Mr. Kilborn, for getting Serial on the Kindle. 

_


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

I want it too!  I LOVED Jack Kilborn's Afraid and can't wait for more!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I was looking at that book yesterday, wondering if it was worth my while to download the Sony software to get the free e-book.... I suspect it will have DRM on it that will prevent it from opening on the Kindle, and I'm not reading a book on my computer. I hope it does get Kindle-ized, I too enjoyed _Afraid_.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Sounds like a good read ;-)*


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Have y'all read his book Origin yet? It was really good, too. Different from Afraid, or what's described above. But really good. (It's under J.A. Konrath, rather than Jack Kilborn, but available free on his website, http://www.jakonrath.com/freebies.htm).


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oooh, sounds good. Add my vote for a Kindle version!

I read _Origin_, too, and it was very good. I haven't read _Afraid_ yet, but I am also enjoying some of his short stories in _55 Proof_.


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, I read Origin and also loved it!  I think Bub may be one of my all time favorite characters ever.  I have since downloaded almost all of JA Konrath's offerings with the exception of all the Jack Daniels books after Whiskey Sour (but will eventually).  I really, really enjoy his work!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I was looking at that book yesterday, wondering if it was worth my while to download the Sony software to get the free e-book.... I suspect it will have DRM on it that will prevent it from opening on the Kindle, and I'm not reading a book on my computer. I hope it does get Kindle-ized, I too enjoyed _Afraid_.


It does have DRM and you can't open it on the Kindle.  I did download the sony software and opened an account so I could read it, but I'm not going to because I really don't want to read it on my computer.

If I had to guess, it won't be available on Kindle as I'm willing to bet this is some kind of deal with Sony to try and lure e-book buyers.

Maybe Mr. Kilborn can sneak a copy on his website for us Kindle people to download? Please, lol.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

This got me to download the Sony software and sign up for their e-store.

I must say, while I'm not a fan of being tied to proprietary software, I do like how neat and organized everything is and I think it's cool that you can still get Sony's free e-books without owning one of their e-readers. Too bad there's no way to read those files on a Kindle.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks all for the kind words. 

SERIAL will come to Kindle, very soon. I promise.

My publisher is working with Amazon to get it released on Kindle for free. If that fails (apparently there are some politics and hoops to jump through) I'll upload it myself. At this point, Amazon won't let authors upload their own work for free, so I'll charge whatever the minimum is--probably around a dollar.

For those who can't wait, and want to do the pdf to Kindle conversion on their own, SERIAL is currently available at Blake Crouch's website at http://www.blakecrouch.com/serialchapter.shtml.

Either way, I expect the Kindle version to be up (either free of really cheap) sometime this week.

But be warned--this story is SICK! 

Also, I'll be uploading another Kindle novella, from my Jack Daniels series that I write under the name JA Konrath, within the next week. It's called FLOATERS, which I co-wrote with thriller author Henry Perez. It will also be around a dollar.

Jack


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

YAY!!!! Thanks for the heads up!



Jack Kilborn said:


> But be warned--this story is SICK!


We would expect nothing less from you!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Woot!  Thanks for letting us know, Jack. Good to hear you really love us Kindle folks, too. LOL  Since I probably wouldn't get to Serial for at least a few days anyway, I'll give it some time for the Kindle version (I hate doing PDF conversions that only come out so-so compared to a good Kindle version).

Looking forward to another good thriller from you, as well as that Jack Daniels novella (which should just about tide me over the couple of months until Cherry Bomb comes out ).


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

AWESOME! Thank you so much, Jack. 

BTW...



Jack Kilborn said:


> But be warned--this story is SICK!


The sicker, the better.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Jack Kilborn said:


> But be warned--this story is SICK!


*Sick is good *


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Serial is now live on Kindle, and it's free. Click on the cover to go to the Amazon page.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You da man! Thanks so much for getting this on Kindle, and for making it free. Very much appreciated, though I woulda paid for it.   May have to break into the series I'm currently reading to read this one, though it still won't be until sometime during the (yay!) long weekend coming up...


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Steph H said:


> You da man! Thanks so much for getting this on Kindle, and for making it free. Very much appreciated, though I woulda paid for it.


If you have read some of my ebooks (either the free ones, the cheap ones, or the full price ones) and enjoyed them, it would be great if you could put up a review on Amazon.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah, I suck at reviews. I've only ever posted one in fact.  But I'll try, 'cause I do appreciate the bargains/freebies you've provided, and I do very much enjoy your work, no matter the price!


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

THANKS SOOO MUCH!!! I love all your books.  Just finished "The List" and it's my favorite so far.  I can't imagine how you thought up this one; so unusual.
Diane


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I just 1-clicked.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Jack Kilborn said:


> Serial is now live on Kindle, and it's free. Click on the cover to go to the Amazon page.


WOOT!

Thanks oodles! Loved_ AFRAID_ and am really looking forward to reading _SERIAL_!

EllenR


----------



## potatowire (Nov 30, 2008)

My 5-star review of Afraid was the first I had ever posted on Amazon, so that must be saying something!  Thank you very much for the freebie.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I read it last night and enjoyed it a lot. I love sick people.  I just wish it had been longer (it was even shorter than I expected, and I knew it was a novella going in). I wanted more, more, more.  

I liked the interview with the two authors at the end. That was a cool little feature.


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Jack,
Thank you so much!  I can't believe it's free.  I gladly would have paid for it, too but I will be sure to leave you a review.  I can't wait to get to this after I finish The Satanic Verses.  That is, if I EVER finish The Satanic Verses. lol

PS Any word on the signed first of Afraid coming in yet?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I read _Serial_ yesterday, and it did not disappoint. Deliciously creepy and twisted. I love how the two of you collaborated and didn't know what the other's psycho was up to!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

awesome


----------

